# New Additions



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I havn't been on much lately and here's part of the reason!























































These are my new Jersey steers! The biggest one is the light tan one, he's 4.5 months old, the second is the dark one, he's 3.5 months old, and last is the baby, the white and tan one, he's only 2.5 months old. We're getting some more in a couple weeks :lol: They're so sweet, they follow you around like little puppies. I havn't named them yet, I'm having a horrible time coming up with names! I thought about naming the little one Elijah but I'm not sure now. Aren't they cute!?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  I would go with Mo, Larry and Curly lol! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They are adorable! They have such sweet faces.

I loved themed names. When I had fish, they all got names from Alice in Wonderland. It's also fun naming animals after characters from children's books. We did this with our cats when I was little. There was Harold (from Harold and the Purple Crayon), Hank (from the Hank the Cowdog books) and Max (Where the Wild Things Are). It's fun, and brings back neat memories


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They're awesome!! I'm jealous.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

So precious!!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Larry I love that! :lol: I might actually name them that, I use to watch those guys allllll the time growing up. 

hanhan I'll probably do that with the next ones we get! Sometimes I name litters after bands or from shows/movies I like. My favorite so far has been the Guns N Roses litter


----------

